# Schlieren beim scrollen in Firefox



## Ruhrpott (31. August 2013)

Liebe Pcgh´ler,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Firefox auf meinem Laptop.

Wenn ich auf einer Seite hoch und runter scrolle dann verschliert der Text immer ganz komisch.Umso schneller ich scrolle umso schlimmer werden die Schlieren 

Ich habe auch das Gefühl das Firefox nicht auf die GPU zurück greift -.-

Laptop ist ein Acer V3 mit Geforce GT640M.

Bitte helft mir denn diese Schlieren machen mich verrückt 

Mfg 
Ruhrpott


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. August 2013)

Deaktiviere oder Aktiviere (je nachdem was eingestellt ist) die Hardware Beschleunigung.
Sanften und Automatischen Bildlauf aktiviert ?


----------



## milesdavis (31. August 2013)

Neueste Version drauf?


----------



## Ruhrpott (31. August 2013)

Jap alles aktiviert und ja auch die neuste Version von Firefox wie auch der neuste Geforce Treiber


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. August 2013)

Deaktiviere die Hardware Beschleunigung, macht bei manchen Probleme.


----------



## SilentMan22 (31. August 2013)

Nicht empfehlenswert wegen starken Speed Einschränkungen.  Und außerdem sollte sie keine Probleme mehr machen, erst recht nicht bei einer gt640M.. aber zum Spaß kannst du es ja mal testen. Ttritt das Problem auch bei anderen Browsern auf?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. August 2013)

> Nicht empfehlenswert wegen starken Speed Einschränkungen.


Aha, und warum merke ich genau Null unterschied, wenn ich die Beschleunigung abschalte


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5609059 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und warum merke ich genau Null unterschied, wenn ich die Beschleunigung abschalte


 
Gut, die Aussage ist vielleicht übertrieben, außerdem hast du nen i7. Aber glaub bei nem schwächerem Sys hast du dann starke Laggs beim Scrollen, bei dir ist dann wahrscheinlich einfach nur die CPU Last höher..


----------

